# Do I have to pressure wash my fence before painting?



## Natosha Jacobs (Jan 9, 2021)

I have about 600' of outdoor wooden fencing that was here when I bought the house about 15 years ago. It has never been treated, so it's obviously pretty aged.

Can I paint this fence with leftover external house paint without pressure washing it? Or do I really need to have it pressure washed first?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com. If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register.

This thread is now closed.


----------

